# job references



## gemma (Jun 17, 2005)

I had to come up with 3 professional references, which is really hard when you basically cut ties with coworkers from past job experiences due to SA behavior. So, I got up the courage to ask a coworker from the job I still hold, which I was surprised at how supportive he was about putting in a good word for me. I asked my clinical supervisior in the medical field, who only saw me for 8 weeks but blew me away when she said that she would do it. I asked another supervisor at a past job that I haven't seen for 3 years and I was just over cloud 9 when he was telling me what a great person I am to work with and they would be lucky to have me. These 3 people that I didn't expect would come through for me, let alone remember me, showed me how much of a prescence I do have around people. I learn such an important lesson that cutting people off isn't the greatest plan when leaving a job because you never know when you will need them. I learn that I shouldn't think the worst because it's a wasted thought and if you give people a chance they just might come through for you, even when you don't expect it.
:banana


----------



## gemma (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you Siddah. Yes, I currently work in retail but I've been looking for jobs in the medical field since that's what I am going into when I graduate this winter. The medical job that I had to get the job references for would give me the experience I need, which is why it was such great importance for me to put myself out there like that and ask for help. 
:thanks


----------

